# Part time jobs in HK?!



## Mx0205 (Jan 18, 2010)

Hi guys..I'm new here 
I'm planning to visit my man in HK on March and staying for 1-2 months. I was just thinking that I would get boring if I don't do anything useful. 
Is it possible to get part time or freelance job while I'm staying for that short period in HK?!
I have psychology degree,worked as teacher in preschool,good singer (hehe), doing tv commercials/photo for magazine, and currently working as a freelance marketing/consultant for Chiropractic clinic. I would appreciate if someone have some good offer based on my experiences 

Thank you


----------

